# error 50 when connecting to windows network?



## slynkycat (Dec 5, 2002)

Hi, just new to having a mac, got os x (which is much nicer than xp..) Trying to connect to all my other windows equipment.  Know nothing about networking macs so far hence the message. 

Tried the connect to server to see my file server on the network, it can see all the domains and the attatched computers, but it will not connect to any. It gets as far as asking for the login for the computers, but when I put the username and password in it comes up with an "error 50"

I havent found out what this means. Probably means I am a muppet. its very annoying as wanting to use the mac as my new development box but cant til i can see the file server. All windows machines are running win2k pro or XP.  Network is running in dhcp so all on same subnet, and it doesnt have a problem seeing the computers, but wont connect to them.

Do you have to enable appletalk? 

Help? Why do you not get a manual with OSX? grr.


----------



## Vard (Dec 5, 2002)

I got this the other day when attempting my first connection....struggled with it...then went here

http://docs.info.apple.com/article....alue=100&showSurvey=false&sessionID=anonymous|159200131

And realized I was stupid for not sharing the drive on the PC.  Also, make sure you have a user created on the PC that you can log into from the Mac.  

Hope that helps


----------



## slynkycat (Dec 5, 2002)

hiya, the file server has all drives shared and all the other machines can see it but my mac is being petulant. log on as global administrator which is always how I connect from the pcs and remotely, it wont play on the mac though thats when it comes up with the message, the drives are shared, ydo you have to urn appletalk on on the pcs?


----------



## Vard (Dec 5, 2002)

How are you connecting to the PC....?

I used the 'Conect to Server' or something like that from the menu bar...not infront of the mac right now.  I think if you hit option or command k it brings it up.  I would type in SMB and the IP address....

If you are not doing it this way, I have no idea....like I said...this past weekend was my frist attempt....i was lucky

Good Luck,
Eddie


----------



## slynkycat (Dec 5, 2002)

fixed it. you need to create an account on the windows box that has the same username and password as the one you use to loginto the mac box. It wont recognise any other logins you have. Also in your system preferences on the mac make sure that in the accounts you have "Allow user to logon from windows" checked. I restarted and created the new account and it "seems" to be working ok now..

Thanks for your help Eddie )


----------



## Vard (Dec 5, 2002)

Nice work.....that sounds about all the steps that I did.  Sorry I couldn't get it out in words.

On a side note....love your website.  Couldn't get some of the pages to load though....but still nice.  I especially like the disclaimer about asking for pics of you to be posted...very nice.

Well, glad to here you got it working.

Later,
Eddie


----------



## slynkycat (Dec 5, 2002)

lol cheers yeah i know theres large chunks not working as I just redeveloped it and havent finished it as have got too many of everyone else's site to do. it will get back together soon but wanted to do it on my new spangly mac instead lol. if yer bored message me on icq in u want.  Cheers again


----------

